# PCC from India



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

My CO mentioned that the PCC I submitted is in the wrong format. CO also provided below link to refer.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

I am not sure what CO mean by this. I have directly approached Police to get this certificate. They are the one and only authority to give these certificates and the text in the format is also standard to every one. 

Is CO suggesting me to contact Passport office instead to get this certificate ? Even in this case passport office would still approach Police to issue this certificate. Won't it ? Have any of you guys from India has this experience ? 

Please help as it is too much trouble to start this PCC process again, especially in India.


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes you have to contact to RPO



LoveOz said:


> My CO mentioned that the PCC I submitted is in the wrong format. CO also provided below link to refer.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> ...


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

gauravmmec said:


> Yes you have to contact to RPO


My passport has my old address which I used to live 3 years back. Do I need to change my address in passport before I apply for PCC ?


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

There are two options :-

1. apply with RPO ( from where ur passport was issued)---- depending upon RPO, either apssport will sent with PCC to your old address or passport with PCC will be handover on the same day--- pcc will take one week max

2. Apply with RPO , where u r residing now ---(No need to change the address ) -- PCC will take 30 days around... you have to have address proof of your latest address and police verification will also be done.






LoveOz said:


> My passport has my old address which I used to live 3 years back. Do I need to change my address in passport before I apply for PCC ?


----------



## LoveOz (Aug 12, 2008)

gauravmmec said:


> There are two options :-
> 
> 1. apply with RPO ( from where ur passport was issued)---- depending upon RPO, either apssport will sent with PCC to your old address or passport with PCC will be handover on the same day--- pcc will take one week max
> 
> 2. Apply with RPO , where u r residing now ---(No need to change the address ) -- PCC will take 30 days around... you have to have address proof of your latest address and police verification will also be done.


Thanks Gaurav. 2nd option is what I prefer. Also now that my Police verification has already been done, do you think attaching these certificates will expedite the process ?


----------



## gauravmmec (Apr 27, 2009)

Attach ur PCC hard copy while applying for PCC at RPO--- It might help , not sure about it.All the best



LoveOz said:


> Thanks Gaurav. 2nd option is what I prefer. Also now that my Police verification has already been done, do you think attaching these certificates will expedite the process ?


----------



## puneet.goyal13 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi friends...coudl some body please explain the process of PCC.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

puneet.goyal13 said:


> Hi friends...coudl some body please explain the process of PCC.


Visit this link for the process.

Passport Seva Portal


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

**Deleted***


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

All,

I need an Indian PCC for me and My wife. Im in Australia(457) and My wife(457 Dependent) went to india and would be back in Australia by Mid of April but Im really confused that how should I proceed for PCC and this entire process is really stressing me out considering I've to get back to CO with in next28 days.

So I would like to have an experts opinion in these circumtances whats the best to get the PCC issued ASAP.My questions would be -

Shall I apply for a PCC for Both of us from Australia ?
PCC checklist mentions that they require Original passports of Indian Nationals.Does anyone know how long they keep the passports for or a certified copy of passport will do ? Reason for asking this is because I've plans too to travel to India in next 7 days and not comfortable in handing over the passport to them.
My Wife can travel back to OZ before the intended date but I'd like to know if there are any other options so to keep the things as they are?
Or shall we consider applying it from India only as I'll be In india in next 7 days and me & my wife both will be there until Mid of April? Generally how long does it take to get the pCC issued if applying from India ?


Appreciate a quick reply to this !!


Cheers/Samar


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

hi i need help about pcc

well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...

I also went to local police station, they issued PCC IN JUST word format with normal police inspector stamp.. on the spot...

which is acccpeted??? Shud I wait for CO to go with PSCK... 

or it is accepted by local police station?


----------



## Samarr (Sep 15, 2011)

PCC from PSK only accepted. Pls don't waste your Money & time in getting it from your local police station as that's wont be accepted at all. Also be mindful that PSK should be in accordance to your passport address in case you've been moving places and didn't get your passport changed reflecting your current address.

Hope it helps !!

Cheers
Samar


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

this whole PCC thing is a sham which the Indian authorities have created...they just harass people..it took me forever to get the PCC just bcoz of the bureaucratic red-tape....


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jayptl said:


> hi i need help about pcc
> 
> well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...
> 
> ...


Hi

RPO do not ask for any CO documents to issue PCC. Instead of going directly, first apply online for PCC through the passport of India website. You can then go upon receiving the appointment. They just need your details and country for which you are trying to get the clearance certificate.
I did the same and got one from the Mumbai PSK, though it took some time for them to process.
Many expats have got the PCC from the PSK on the same day.
My wife got it in 2 weeks.

Regards
Amit


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

jayptl said:


> hi i need help about pcc
> 
> well for PCC, today i went PSK but they told me to show letter of asking documents by CO, they didnt do before CO allocation...
> 
> ...



Hi Jay,

If one PSK asks for CO allocation or letter, try on another office. Not many PSK official ask for any letter, but you can always fill the application online and go there. Best part of it is you do not need to take any appointment.

All the best.

-Pk


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

There is only one office PSK on major citi.... well I just filled up form online and sbumit now going to PSK .. 

they want proof of CO allocation.. they said CO send me docs which format u want?? how can i understand those people?


----------



## amitk0703 (Oct 6, 2012)

jayptl said:


> There is only one office PSK on major citi.... well I just filled up form online and sbumit now going to PSK ..
> 
> they want proof of CO allocation.. they said CO send me docs which format u want?? how can i understand those people?


Where are you located?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

jayptl said:


> There is only one office PSK on major citi.... well I just filled up form online and sbumit now going to PSK ..
> 
> they want proof of CO allocation.. they said CO send me docs which format u want?? how can i understand those people?


HI BUDDY,

Here are some solutions to your problem.

1. Take the print out of invitation indication page from skill select account and the email from Skill select you got on your personal email id.

2. If you already lodged visa application, take hard copy of it where they mentioned Evidence of character.

3. if you already lodged visa application, take the print out of visa application page as well that displays "Character, evidence of" required".

4. Now, explain them the same thing that if you front load all documents, you may get direct visa grant. Reiterate your situation to get visa grant faster elaborating your personal problems, or family issues.

5. Write a requisition letter to them and submit it with your documents while arriving at PSK office for PCC.

Check out which way works out for you. If one PSK office doesn't provide, go for the second one. Spending 400 or 500 bucks by travelling to a different PSK office situated at anopther city is worth.

There is no need of letter from case officer for PCC.

If nothing works out, wait till case officer is assigned. Getting PCC is task of one day and hence you don't need to worry a lot about it.

regards,
sathiya


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

Excellent Sathiya. 

Just to add another item what Sathiya indicated, If you front load PCC or medicals, its very much guaranteed that your application is picked up by CO faster. Some PSK officer do ask for such evidences, however if you go prepared with all the proofs, it should not create any issue.

Cheers,
Pk


----------

